# Possible to distribute Promo Codes?



## Reserve (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all!

I've updated my Mac App in the Mac App Store. (*Total Video Converter *on the Mac App Store)

Since I am a silent reader in this forum for some time I would like to gift some promo codes for *Total Video Converter*. According to the guidelines, advertising or spamming is prohibited.

My question is: Would this be considered advertisement? If not, what would be the appropriate forum to post the codes?

Maybe it would be a good idea to create a topic for this like in the macrumors forum?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, it would be considered advertising thus spam.


----------



## angelacat (Jul 5, 2011)

Surely, it's a knid of spam can be considered in this forum. You'd better find a special forum accpet your intention.


----------

